

WindowManager.js: Emulating Destop Apps in JavaScript - armaanahluwalia
https://github.com/dataminr/window-manager

======
armaanahluwalia
At DataMinr, we designed our web experience to feel like a native desktop
application with multiple windows. Managing and messaging across windows can
get messy very quickly In JavaScript. We created a library that lets you do
this painlessly

